# Belly Boot / Zubehör



## racoon (28. März 2016)

Ich hab mich nun endlich zum Kauf eines Bellybootes entschieden, Boot ist rausgesucht und auch die passende Wathose geunden.

Welches Zubehör benötige ich denn unbedingt, mit welchen Teilen habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen?

Rettugsweste - hat da jemand Empfehlungen?

Flossen : Schwimmende Modelle sind sicherlich von Vorteil, falls sich mal eine unter Wasser selbständig macht. Auf was sollte ich sonst noch achten ? Spezielle Empfehlungen ? 

Welches sonstige Zubehör ist ein 'Must have', welches ein 'Nice to have' ?


----------



## Sebbo85 (28. März 2016)

*AW: Belly Boot / Zubehör*

Sers 

Ich besitze selbst ein Belly Boot, nachdem ich nicht weiß für welches du dich entschieden hast kann ich dir nur sagen.

Bei meinem Belly war eine Luftpumbe dabei die war nicht wirklich brauchbar würde ich an deiner Stelle mal testen und ggfls. noch eine gute dazu kaufen.

Einen Anker würde ich dir auch empfehlen, vor allem in Fliessgewässern hab meistens einfach nen Blei vom Gewicht heben dabei so 2,5 kilo und je nach Wasser Tiefe nen passendes Seil.

Von den Schwimmenden Flossen würde ich sehr abraten da das Belly Boot paddeln schon etwas in die Füße geht, möchte ich jetzt nicht wirklich noch kraft aufbringen um die Flossen unter Wasser zu halten vor allem wenn du stehst und die drücken nach oben da ist einfach Füße baumeln lassen, extrem angenehmer.


----------



## AllroundAlex (29. März 2016)

*AW: Belly Boot / Zubehör*

Zum Thema Anker; du bekommst kleine Faltanker (700g) schon für 5-6€.
Auf Seen reicht eigentlich ein kleiner Anker um die 700g auf der Ostsee versenke ich auch mal mein 1,5Kg Modell. Zur Seillänge: Um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein plane die 3-fache Wassertiefe.

Zur Schwimmweste; Kaufe dir am besten eine aufblasbare mit mind. 100kg Tragkraft! Die sind in der Anschaffung etwas teurer,aber afür ist der Tragekomfort deutlich höher.

Zu den Flossen; Ich selbst habe erst die kleinen festen von Ron Thomssen getestet und kam damit nicht so gut zurecht (bei interesse PN!). Ich selbst bevorzuge Flossen aus dem Tauchbedarf. Die sind recht lang und weich, aber damit kann ich super, ohne Gelenk/Muskelschmerzen lange paddeln. Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ich es gewohnt bin mit Flossen zu schwimmen....

Zum Thema "nettes Spielzeug":
Ich benutze häufig ein tragbares Echolot (Echofish 400 von Plastimo). Der Geber hängt am Belly und das Bedienteil/Bildschirm liegt in der Tasche oder hängt um meinen Hals.

Rutenhalter: Kann man haben, habe ich jetzt nicht dran. Ich kann meine Ruten mit genug Kletts montieren.

Und wenn du mal auf google suchst, findest du noch 1000 Modifikationsmöglichkeiten für dein Belly


----------



## racoon (29. März 2016)

*AW: Belly Boot / Zubehör*

Bei den Flossen hab ich schon ein Paar von Cressi im Auge, die sind zwar nicht schwimmend aber irgendwo im Keller sollten noch Sicherungsleinen vom Snowboarden rumliegen.

 Faltanker habe ich auch schon, der ist aber nur aus Sicherheitsgründen dabei.

 Gibt's spezielle Empfehlungen für Rettungswesten ? Das war bisher für mich nie ein Thema, beim BB erachte ich ne Weste allerdings als absolutes Must Have.


----------



## Brutzlaff (6. April 2016)

*AW: Belly Boot / Zubehör*

Auf jeden Fall eine selbstaufblasende Automaticweste mit manueller Sperr/Auslösemöglichkeit mit mindestens 150N Auftriebskraft! 

Als Flossen würde ich vernünftige Geräteflossen nehmen!

1,5 kg Anker sollte auch immer dabei sein, auch falls du mal vor Erschöpfung nicht mehr kannst und evtl ablandigen Wind hast!

Ne Handyschutzhülle und die DGzRS Notrufnummern sollte auch immer dabei sein!


----------



## Trollwut (6. April 2016)

*AW: Belly Boot / Zubehör*



racoon schrieb:


> beim BB erachte ich ne Weste allerdings als absolutes Must Have.



Ich bin eine der Personen, die keine Schwimmweste nutzt. Haut ruhig auf mich ein.
Ich würde eine Schwimmweste beim normalen Boot als wesentlich wichtiger als beim Belly erachten.
Du schreibst ja selbst dass das bisher für dich nie ein Thema war, ich gehe also davon aus, dass du vom normalen Boot ohne Weste angelst?
Das Belly kann aufgrund des tiefen Schwerpunkts eigentlich keinesfalls kentern. Außerdem ist die Gefahr über Bord zu gehen auch eher gering.
Und nicht zu vergessen: Beim Bellyfahren wird man immer nass, egal was man macht, da könnte eine Automatikweste echt störend sein, wenn sich sich bei der Fischlandung plötzlich aufpustet.

Wenn du dir unsicher bist, dann fahr einfach ein paar mal mit Weste, bis du wirklich ein Gefühl fürs Belly hast und lern dein Gefährt kennen. 

Aber muss jeder selbst wissen.

Als Anker nutze ich nen kleinen Vorschlaghammerkopf, der reicht eigentlich auch bei moderater/stärkerer Strömung.
Hilfreich ist sich dann eine günstige Hundeleine mit Selbsteinrollmechanismus zu holen. Das spart das nervige Seil, dass dann immer überall rumfliegt. Allerdings is der Mechanismus meist nach einer Saison dann Schrott.

Auf meinen Watkescher möchte ich nicht verzichten, gibt keinen Kescher, der auf dem Belly praktischer wäre.

Als Flossen nehm ich die hier:
https://www.mareshop.eu/dive_de_de/...deI00k1r37GxqUCxV0uLiMcwgkDmlIxymNxoCfZbw_wcB

Fallen relaltiv groß aus.
Im Vergleich zu den Standartflossen, die bei den meisten Bellys dabei sind, sind das auch richtige Paddel. Man hat deutlich mehr Vortrieb, braucht am Anfang aber ein wenig gewöhnung, da logischerweise wegen der größeren Fläche auch mehr Kraft nötig ist. Sind leicht auftreibend, was aber absolut nicht stört. 

Gerade im Sommer nicht vergessen:
Sonnencreme!!!


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (7. April 2016)

*AW: Belly Boot / Zubehör*

Thema Weste  

Keine Schleichwerbung oder so ch pers. nehme die hier 

RESTUBE

Bild und Link stelle ich mal nicht dazu wegen Werbung 

Vorteil das Teil nervt nicht und geht auch nicht von alleine auf sondern nur auf Zug ! 
was ich noch besser finde das das Teil auch mit dem Mund im Notfall aufgeblasen werden kann wenn die Technik mal versagen sollte  
nehme ich auch beim Kitesurfen, Boot Fahren und ist besser als "garnix" 
nur als Tipp weil es viele nicht kennen 

gruß Michi


----------



## racoon (7. April 2016)

*AW: Belly Boot / Zubehör*

Danke Euch für die Antworten. Da meine Frage aber schon ein paar Tage alt ist und bisher ohne Antwort war habe ich schon gekauft. Ich habe mir eine Automatikweste zugelegt und hatte sie schon beim Angeln an. Sie hat mich in keinster Weise gestört oder behindert, deshalb werde ich sie auch weiterhin tragen. Schaden wird es nicht.

Sehr geil ist allerdings der Tip mit der Hundeleine, das werde ich in die Tat umsetzen, danke dafür.

Was ich noch an Zubehör habe ist eine Leine, die ich mit Karabiner an der Weste festgemacht habe, am anderen Ende das BB. Will es ja behalten, 'falls' ich mal unbeabsichtigt absteige. Außerdem ist es so beim Einstieg in die Strömung gesichert und kann nicht abtreiben.


----------

